# Can somebody tell me WTF just happened with Enbridge?



## marina628 (Dec 14, 2010)

In December I bought $40,000 in Enbridge Stocks and today it is Doubled .I see a line ENBRIDGE INC TEMP SHS with exact same value as my stock value and exact number of shares.Did I miss something and will I get to keep this extra $42738.53? lol

Marina


----------



## dagman1 (Mar 3, 2010)

http://www.marketwire.com/press-rel...prove-2-for-1-stock-split-tsx-enb-1513470.htm


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

Stock split 2 for 1. I noticed when I saw Enbridge topping the biggest losers at a 50% loss.


----------



## davext (Apr 11, 2010)

lol... 

the stock splits/reverse splits always make the numbers interesting.


----------



## marina628 (Dec 14, 2010)

All I can say is OMG ,I do my own investing and i had 50k to invest and I took this big position on Enbridge and honestly don't know why just had a feeling.It was a joke for a while as at one point i was up only 15 cents .It feel in the too good to be true catagory when i seen my balance today *pinch pinch*


----------



## marina628 (Dec 14, 2010)

I am sure you guys think I am a knob but first time i experience one of these splits .I guess i better get out my crystal ball and try to find another one of these splits because I liked this ride


----------



## Ethan (Aug 8, 2010)

Its annoying watching the different sites take time to process the split. I owned 100 shares of Enbridge in my iTRADE account before the split. Once the split occurred they correctly adjusted the share price, but they haven't increased my shares to 200. I wish this would correct, I don't want trade before everything is correct.


----------



## marina628 (Dec 14, 2010)

I never log in til end of the day so I am not sure when TD did the update.I buy for long term so not trading these.


----------



## Ethan (Aug 8, 2010)

My shares still aren't updated, so I e-mailed iTRADE and received the following response:



> Dear Client:
> 
> Thank you for choosing Scotia iTRADE.
> 
> ...


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2009)

Marina, reread the thread on DRIPS (page 11)...LOL...you forgot about the split.

A pleasant surprise though!


----------



## Eclectic12 (Oct 20, 2010)

marina628 said:


> I am sure you guys think I am a knob but first time i experience one of these splits .I guess i better get out my crystal ball and try to find another one of these splits because I liked this ride


Splits and reverse splits are two main reasons to keep checking the newswire.
You want to make sure that your account is correctly credited or debited correctly.

Come to think of it - I received the invitation to the voting meeting to approve the 2 for 1 split quite a while ago so I'm check out how you were missed.


Since this is your first split, a couple of thoughts.

First, I'd recommend you update your Adjust Cost Base per share in your records. If you buy/sell everything, it won't matter. If you sell some later on, it's a pain to find all the splits etc. after the fact to calculate the actual cost.

Using another company as an example, - originally it was 100 shares at $12, so my original ACB/share = (shares x cost per share + commission) / number of shares. = (100 x $12 + 30) / 100, which is $12.30 per share. 

Over the years I've held it, there have been two 2 for 1 splits, so I now have 400 shares, which means my current ACB/share is $3.075 as my cost is the same but I now have many more shares.


Secondly - a split or reverse split don't change the share based value. What happens afterwards per share is what matters. For a split like Enbridge's, 200 x $30 is the same as 100 x $60. As you saw, it's easy to be mislead as "$60 has gone to $30 - I must have lost money". 


Cheers


----------



## marina628 (Dec 14, 2010)

Yeah that really sucks my balance went down over 40k today .Come on I know you want to laugh so I will start it for you


----------



## Eclectic12 (Oct 20, 2010)

marina628 said:


> Yeah that really sucks my balance went down over 40k today .Come on I know you want to laugh so I will start it for you


*grin* - I've also wanted to cry before.

My aunt was excited about how the share price for Nortel went from $2 to $16 or so. I told her to check her account - Nortel had done a reverse split 8 for 1, so nothing had really changed (i.e. 800 shares became 100 shares).

No matter how carefully I explained it, she was still convinced that since the per share price had improved, things were getting better.

*sigh*


----------



## Financial Cents (Jul 22, 2010)

@marina628, nice timing on your part 

I think a bunch of us were happy to see the split, I know I was.


----------



## marina628 (Dec 14, 2010)

I can't get caught up in the present values as they were bought for long term .Any thoughts on Fortis ? I have been buying them for years and have 980 shares but wonder how their latest news will affect the share prices.


----------



## marina628 (Dec 14, 2010)

Cal I DRIP everything and I read things but forget the next day lol.OK I am ready for next stock split


----------



## webber22 (Mar 6, 2011)

ENB is suffering post-split syndrome, down 7% from the sugar high


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2009)

Enbridge moves into electricity line business for first time:

http://online.wsj.com/article/BT-CO-20110816-711536.html


----------



## Hawkdog (Oct 26, 2012)

Ethan said:


> Its annoying watching the different sites take time to process the split. I owned 100 shares of Enbridge in my iTRADE account before the split. Once the split occurred they correctly adjusted the share price, but they haven't increased my shares to 200. I wish this would correct, I don't want trade before everything is correct.


I am going through the same thing, Had 100 shares of CEU.T - split 3-1 still show I have 100 shares but now its at 10 bucks not 30, should be 300 shares.


----------

